# what type of bird?



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I have a question for you about a bird I saw. 
It was not a pigeon but was a very nice looking 
bird. I would like to know if you guys could help 
me find out what type of bird it was. I did not get 
a picture of it but it was black and white like a 
zebra, about the size of a sparrow or maybe a 
little bigger like a starling. I live in Michigan. Any 
of you guy know what it maybe? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A Cooper's Hawk, I think. NO,
I'm wrong. I must be a Merlin if it is small.


----------



## jhutto (Sep 17, 2007)

Was it a Black-throated Gray Warbler
Image Credits


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Charis said:


> A Cooper's Hawk, I think. NO,
> I'm wrong. I must be a Merlin if it is small.


Sorry my bad i did not say it but its not a 
bird of pray. Just a seed or fruit eatter.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

jhutto said:


> Was it a Black-throated Gray Warbler
> Image Credits


Kind of like that but the lines wint sideway not up and down. 
That was a very good guess tho.  thanks


It was really a nice looking bird its color was SO dark and its lines
all liked the same.  

thanks everyone I guess its still back to looking at pictures. lol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I guess I looked at the wrong bird.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Charis said:


> I guess I looked at the wrong bird.


no i did not get a pictures of it i would love to have but i was to late by
time i got the camra it was gone. 

my dad sayed maybe it was a woodpecker but i sould not find one that
looked right


----------



## jhutto (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw several woodpeckers like what you explaned but they had a red head or atleast a red dot on them. So I ruled them out.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

It may have had a little red on the head.
Its just the thing that the one I saw
was VERY dark in color and nice dark strips 
going side to side, not spots like all the one 
i saw pictures of. 


AND REALLY THANKS AGAIN FOR TAKEING TIME TO HELP
ME FIND OUT WITH TYPE OF BIRD I SAW.   

YOU GUYS ARE THE BAST (EVERYONE HERE)


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

This is the closes I can get to what the bird I saw looked like.
http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Red-bellied_Woodpecker.html

But i am sure its head was not that red. and again 
(sorry for saying it again )the lines were thicker 
maybe just 3 or 4 black lines and about the same for white.


----------



## jhutto (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not for sure but does woodpeckers get there red head on the 1st year?
It might be a young one that you saw. Someone surely knows if they do or not around here.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

little bird said:


> Hi Michelle.......maybe you could find a pic of a .......black and white warbler......it's about the size of a sparrow and should be migrating about now. Also check out the DOWNY WOODPECKER and the HAIRY WOODPECKER


those are the close i have seen to the one i saw. 


maybe it was a baby (teen lol) and thats way it was so dark in color and
not alot of red if any. 

again thank you you guys


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michelle, my best guess would be a downy woodpecker - anyhow, your description makes it appear to be in the woodpecker family.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

yep I am now pretty sure it was a woodpecker.  
but the type it just not fitting lol   

and thanks again everone


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

vegeta2802 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have a question for you about a bird I saw.
> It was not a pigeon but was a very nice looking
> bird. I would like to know if you guys could help
> ...


Whenever I have a problem identifying a species I go to WWW.whatbird.com.
They know their wild birds!


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Msfreebird said:


> Whenever I have a problem identifying a species I go to WWW.whatbird.com.
> They know their wild birds!


thanks for the link by what i saw there it looks like Red-bellied Woodpecker 
the colors i saw i the back were in lines like that just bigger.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Msfreebird

Thanks for the link. I have it bookmarked now.


----------

